
Google Rolls Out Tool That Suggests Search Queries - jonmc12
http://www.nytimes.com/idg/IDG_852573C400693880002574B100555BF2.html
======
truebosko
"After more than four years in development, a new feature that suggests
queries as letters and words are typed into Google Inc.'s"

This is kind of misleading introduction. Google Suggest was readily available
as a labs feature and within other areas of Google but they did not push it to
the main page until now, almost 4 years later.

They make it clearer later in the article, but still kind of nitpicking is
all.

